# 10-32 guitars - innovative stuff



## thesimo (Jan 15, 2011)

I was browsing teh interwebs and came across this guy:



and it looks like has some very cool ideas, magnetic cavity covers, wireless recesses, inlays into the actual neck itself to mark frets etc etc. watch for yourself.

Thought u guys might find it interesting


----------



## clouds (Jan 15, 2011)

Awesome. I've never seen a lot of those ideas on guitars before. I'm not in to shapes or paint jobs such as those but there was still something incredibly appealing to me about that axe.


----------



## Philligan (Jan 15, 2011)

So ugly, but so cool.


----------



## ItWillDo (Jan 15, 2011)

Aside from the guitars being a little too excentric for my taste, the additions he added like the magnetic back-plates are fucking awesome.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 15, 2011)

How much these go for?


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Jan 15, 2011)

If he ever makes a 7, I'd jump on it. Some really cool ideas there. I think the CG-6 would lend itself well to becoming a CG-7. It lo.oks a lot like a souped-up Schecter 007, which I've always had an interest in.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 15, 2011)

shanejohnson02 said:


> If he ever makes a 7, I'd jump on it. Some really cool ideas there. I think the CG-6 would lend itself well to becoming a CG-7. It lo.oks a lot like a souped-up Schecter 007, which I've always had an interest in.


 As long as the price is right most of us would jump on it.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow I REALLY like that Shark model (the orange one he was displaying).... thing is badass!


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 15, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Wow I REALLY like that Shark model (the orange one he was displaying).... thing is badass!



Same here, surprisingly enough. It's an original take on a classic shape. I like the CG6, as well.

And since he said in the video that they're a custom shop, they might be down to make 7s. Seems like it would be worth it to ask them when I would be able to afford it.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 15, 2011)

I really like a bunch of his ideas. The routing in the back to fit all those things is really nice, particularly the wireless unit. And the screw to lock the tremolo wherever you want is really clever, and lit some serious GAS.

In case that guy ever joins this forum and reads this... Great job man!!


----------



## ZackP3750 (Jan 15, 2011)

Normally I'm not big on straying from the traditional path regarding guitars, but there is some really cool shit on that guitar


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 15, 2011)

Magnetic cavity covers are nothing new but the rest is neat I guess.


----------



## adrock (Jan 15, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Magnetic cavity covers are nothing new but the rest is neat I guess.



this. i wasn't too impressed honestly...


----------



## JamesM (Jan 15, 2011)

Super cool guitars. I love that natural guitar in the back, and I really like the guy. 

But did anyone else wince at "minor fifth?" I doubt anyone is going to be playing these guitars in Quartertone. 

EDIT:


> 10-32 Guitars is the brainchild of Chaz Ginest, a 12-year veteran of pretending to be a musician, guitarist, and societally acceptable individual. Even though he has failed at all three of those things, the man can build a guitar.
> The less-than-proud owner of an Electronics Engineering degree from the integrity challenged and oft-ridiculed DeVry University, he uses his technical prowess and love of the almighty riff to produce the most shred-ready axes on the planet.
> 8 years of on-stage frustration using the mediocre instruments available to the general public has fueled a passion for creating instruments that allow serious guitarists to perform at the peak of their abilities.
> 10-32 guitars are guaranteed to give you an on-stage experience more satisfying than any other instrument, and are designed to maximize your prowess as a performing artist.
> ...



I like him.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 15, 2011)

Now those are seriously nice. Functional, unsusual but attractive. I wonder how much they are, might have to save for one.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 15, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Super cool guitars. I love that natural guitar in the back, and I really like the guy.
> 
> But did anyone else wince at "minor fifth?" I doubt anyone is going to be playing these guitars in Quartertone.
> 
> ...



Haha, I was just about to post that same thing about the minor 5th. 
Cool ideas, though.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 15, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Haha, I was just about to post that same thing about the minor 5th.
> Cool ideas, though.



I guess I gave up on the video before then. Ouch.


----------



## snowblind56 (Jan 15, 2011)

Cool guitars, but pretty gimmicky. A few thoughts:



Cut outs on the waste of the body were obviously influenced by the Peavey Vandenberg
Guitar players are traditionalists.
Anything new & innovative obviously sucks because it is not based off of a Strat or Les Paul.
This guitar has a lot of features that aren't based upon a Strat or Les Paul.
If I were to get one(which I never would), I would not want all those cavities routed out in the back.
While the cutout for the thumb is pretty cool, why would you need/want one for the trem bar?


----------



## thesimo (Jan 15, 2011)

snowblind56 said:


> Cool guitars, but pretty gimmicky. A few thoughts:
> 
> Guitar players are traditionalists.




 
hmm... 
I guess it proved the point, lol


----------



## Phlegethon (Jan 15, 2011)

these instruments are exceptionally thought out. if I were ordering one I'd prefer to omit the wireless and trem bar related covers because I play hardtails exclusively but that's some serious forethought. if I had the money to order a couple of seven strings from them I'd be in possession of the strat shaped and explorer shaped one


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 15, 2011)

Still don't know what to think, and I'm still wondering how he got the licensing for the zr.


----------



## edsped (Jan 16, 2011)

Seems pretty cool to me. Really love all the magnetized stuff on the back, especially the cavity covers. I'm sure some guys will scoff at it for routing out so much of the wood but eh, whatever. 27 frets is pretty cool, and I REALLY like the body sculpting up near the neck joint. Only thing I have a problem with is the truss rod cover because it's too cheesy, but I don't care that much.


----------



## johnythehero (Jan 16, 2011)

I personlly think that they're pretty cool looking. The cavities seem like a really cool idea.


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 16, 2011)

Dang. This guy has some cool ideas, that routing in the back and the set screw that pretty much acts as a tremol-no. I likey.


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG (Jan 16, 2011)

Damn those are some noice ideas he's got. wish he would have shown some more guitars. He also needs to install a bottle opener on there.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 16, 2011)

I really like that rear route concept for the tremolo arm and the wireless unit, really interesting.


----------



## edsped (Jan 16, 2011)

splinter8451 said:


> Dang. This guy has some cool ideas, that routing in the back and the set screw that pretty much acts as a tremol-no. I likey.


Well, the most it can do is make the trem act as dive only, so not really a substitute for a Tremol-no.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow! I approve of all of these innovations on this guitar. I'd love to see more. However...how did he get the license to use the ZR trem?????


----------



## MetalMike04 (Jan 16, 2011)

i think they are brilliant, now they just need to make them left handed!


----------



## Goatfork (Jan 16, 2011)

I think the ideas are pretty good but he may have done a tad much. I'm not a fan of the magnetized plates or the knife/truss rod cover, but I dig the trem bar and wrench holders though.


----------



## edsped (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow really? The magnetized covers seem like such a huge convenience.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 16, 2011)

Innovation is always good. New concepts may not always stick, but as long as there are people pushing the envelope, everybody benefits in the long run.


----------



## stryker1800 (Jan 16, 2011)

color me interested, I'm curious to see how much his prices will run.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 16, 2011)

well according to his website, "coming soon"


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 16, 2011)

I'd actually like a ML shaped one if I could afford it and had a need for it, which is a "no" on both accounts. 
That said, I wonder what's the stance of Ibanez on them selling guitars with Ibanez trems ?


----------



## I Voyager (Jan 16, 2011)

Ehh I don't know what to feel about these. The things he did to them are cool, but my God those are some of the fugliest guitars I've ever seen.


----------



## johnythehero (Jan 16, 2011)

I Voyager said:


> Ehh I don't know what to feel about these. The things he did to them are cool, but my God those are some of the fugliest guitars I've ever seen.


 well he did say there are a completely custom shop so you could ask him to do whatever shape you want those are just HIS ideas.


----------



## engage757 (Jan 16, 2011)

The CG6 is sweet!!!! WITH NORDYS!!!!


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Jan 17, 2011)

MetalBuddah said:


> Wow! I approve of all of these innovations on this guitar. I'd love to see more. However...how did he get the license to use the ZR trem?????



He didn't. You can buy them. He bought one and put it in his guitar.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 17, 2011)

I really doubt he goes through a floyd rose every 6 months. That might just be the biggest chunk of bullshit ever.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 17, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> I really doubt he goes through a floyd rose every 6 months. That might just be the biggest chunk of bullshit ever.



Yeah, that and the minor 5th. haha


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 17, 2011)

I like it. I wonder if Ibanez will have anything to say about that Iceman horn, though. Maybe he licensed that along with the trem.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 17, 2011)

Ibanez sells the ZR trems (and a ton of other parts) separately, well it's more like Ibanez's US distributor sells out of their parts inventory. As long as he doesn't claim the ZR as his own design or file off any of the branding it should be 100% fine. Back in the day they[Ibanez] didn't really care too much about other makers using their 7-string trems for builds, hence why you see Lo-Pro Edge 7s on a lot of guitars which predated the OFR7 and other cheaper 7-string units. 

The reason you don't typically see Ibanez trems being used on custom builds is that they're typically a lot pricer than some other popular units such as those by Takeuchi, Ping, and Gotoh. Even OFR-branded units can be had for cheaper so it's no surprise that the ZR isn't seen as much. 

I don't see Ibanez having a problem with the horn either. While it's similar (well, exactly) like that on the Iceman, the overall body shape is quite different. It's kinda like an Iceman/Destroyer mix with a little Peavey Rotor thrown in. Various companies get away with using designs much more similar.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 17, 2011)

snowblind56 said:


> Cool guitars, but pretty gimmicky. A few thoughts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Perhaps, there are a lot of guitars with similar designs
2. That's a pretty broad stereotype 
3. Not sure if that's supposed to be sarcastic, I'm assuming so.
4. It does appear that way...
5. If you watched the whole video he explains they will route it however you want
6. Again, if you watched the whole video he explained that the trem bar cavity is there so you can put the trem bar inside the body so you don't forget to pull it from the case, also frees up storage space in your case. 


I sent the dude an email but haven't heard back from him yet, sure he's still busy from the NAMM stuff.  Curious about his pricing for sure, his stuff looks nice but sadly he didn't plug it in at all during the video.


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 17, 2011)

i like some of this dude's ideas.


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 17, 2011)

Indeed, a minor fifth sounds... intriguing 

I like this. Some really good ideas there, if I didn't get so excited about building my own guitar last summer I'd be very tempted to give this guy my money. I'll have to steal some of these ideas. The thumb groove I've actually thought about a lot, especially for singlecut style bodies.


----------



## pink freud (Jan 17, 2011)

The real problem with limiting your pull-up range on your standard FR-style trem is that you _can_ limit it at a certain note, but only on a single string. As far as I know only the Steinberger TransTrem will keep every string in relative tune with the rest when being used.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey guys - I heard back from Chaz and it looks like the Shark that he had at NAMM runs $2800 due to the ZR trem and paintjob. His email sounded like a more plain guitar without that trem would be less expensive but I figured that would give you guys an idea of what he's charging for his stuff.


----------



## TEN32 Guitars (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi guys, I was shocked to find threads about my stuff after a google search. I appreciate your interest. 

Let my start by saying I meant flat fifth not minor 5th  First time on camera, I was a bit nervous. I even had a british accent there for a brief minute if you listen closely 

Anyway, 7s are in the works for 2011, 8s as well. I admit I have some process issues to sort out with 7 and 8 string necks, but theyre not much of a departure from my 6 string processes and setup.

I generally say pricing starts at around $1800 and goes up, but thats assuming premium/exotic lumber, one piece bodies, 5+ piece necks, etc. Multi-piece bodies and cheaper neck materials could get you down in the $1500 range.

Pink Freud- 100% correct. 
Snowblind - notches are Vandenburg-esque, but I didnt know it existed until after I designed the first CG6, at least not consciously  As I mentioned in the video, trem storage eliminates the risk of forgetting your bar in the case after a hasty stage setup. Ive done it 3-4 times, and even though noone else notices, I hate when that sh*t happens.


Phlegethon - Custom shop. You pick your cavities. I dont pump these out 5,000 at a time like the big boys. One at a time.

Bottom line, Im just a night time gigging player with a day job like most of you guys. Odds are youre all better players and have more live experience than I do, and sure as hell are better versed in music theory than I. I just happen to have been nutty enough to spend the money setting up a shop and learning how to build guitars. I dont pretend to be a giant company and I dont presume to be a master builder, but I love doing this shit and seem to have a relentless desire to build my perfect guitar. Maybe I can build yours too.

Feel free to ask questions if you have any.

Thanks!
Chaz


----------



## leandroab (Jan 19, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Magnetic cavity covers are nothing new but the rest is neat I guess.





adrock said:


> this. i wasn't too impressed honestly...



The idea is not innovative, but the fact that he is putting that in production guitars is.


----------



## alfaphlex (Jan 19, 2011)

awesome first post and awesome guitars Chaz


----------



## Lucas_061287 (Jan 19, 2011)

I like it. Alot. Very good ideas. I'd love to play one. Also, I kinda like that Explorer shaped one. Very unique.


----------



## asher (Jan 19, 2011)

I personally actually really liked that Explorer shape and that paint job, too.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Chaz!  Any chance we could hear how those babies sound?  I was pretty sad that we didn't get to hear it in that video from the first post, would love to see how your guitars sound plugged into something, sir!


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 19, 2011)

Like I said in the other thread that was up about these guitars, I really like the ideas and I really like the strat-ish body shape. Those cavities in the back are pretty genius. Especially the one for the trem bar. Id love to have that in my RG's  I misplace trem bars a lot. 

I'm excited to see some 7's and 8's


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 19, 2011)

All of those ideas are fucking awesome. Great job Chaz.


----------



## vanhendrix (Jan 19, 2011)

I wanna get on board with this. I like the idea of somebody taking it upon themselves to put some of the better advances out there into one sick package.

My million dollar question: what's the story about lefties?


----------



## edsped (Jan 19, 2011)

splinter8451 said:


> Like I said in the other thread that was up about these guitars, I really like the ideas and I really like the strat-ish body shape. Those cavities in the back are pretty genius. Especially the one for the trem bar. Id love to have that in my RG's  I misplace trem bars a lot.
> 
> I'm excited to see some 7's and 8's


Yeah, I could see a 7 string Shark possibly being next on my list of guitars to buy, depending a little on the price.


----------



## TEN32 Guitars (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks again for the good words guys.

Lefty is no problem. Perhaps the easiest major change from a standard right handed setup actually. 

I'm planning on getting some video from NAMM of a great player named Max Carlisle up tomorrow. In the mean time, there is sound from the Hank Shermann signature up on the HSV page Hank put together - Sound

That particular axe has a custom wound Nordstrand set called the "overlord" in it. The guy that made those for us no longer works there so not sure if theyre actually even available anymore!

Keep the questions comin! I love talkin' shop wil fellow axe slingers


----------



## TEN32 Guitars (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi guys...

I kinda jumped into the conversation (and the forum) over at this thread - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...2-guitars-innovative-stuff-2.html#post2302635

perhaps we could get a mod to merge the threads? 

Stealthtastic - I didnt completely annihilate a FR every 6 months by any means, but the knife edges wore down enough to eliminate any chance of a consistent return to zero. In my mind, a trem without a consistent return to zero is no longer a useful piece of hardware. Whats the saying? Great tone dont mean sh*t if youre not in tune


----------



## asher (Jan 19, 2011)

I wonder what thoughts about making more use of the magnetic cavity plates on the back to cover some of the new routes would be? Like, if you bunched the wrench and trem arm cavities together as "utility routing" and gave them a snap off cover, too, just to keep the back more uniform. This might not be much of a priority, though, and I have no idea how well that'd work with a wireless unit.


----------



## TEN32 Guitars (Jan 19, 2011)

There are some potential issues there, but plenty of options to make it work.

Instruments with heavily contoured tops have limited available cavity depth. The only model I make that doesnt have a contoured top standard is the HSV. The Shark, BTG, and CGV all have coutoured backs as well, so theyre even more limited. Of course, the contours arent required by any means, so you could do this with any of the models, youd just have to give up at least a portion of the contours. Other alternatives would be using a 2" thick blank. I start with 1.75" for everything currently.

I plan to do builds for each model without contours just to create more options and give people more aesthetic variety to choose from. A "contourless" CG6 is an instrument I plan to do for myself at some point.




asher said:


> I wonder what thoughts about making more use of the magnetic cavity plates on the back to cover some of the new routes would be? Like, if you bunched the wrench and trem arm cavities together as "utility routing" and gave them a snap off cover, too, just to keep the back more uniform. This might not be much of a priority, though, and I have no idea how well that'd work with a wireless unit.


----------



## Lucas_061287 (Jan 20, 2011)

^Welcome aboard man. And SWEET guitars BTW. I'd love to get one some day.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 20, 2011)

10-32 Guitars said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> I kinda jumped into the conversation (and the forum) over at this thread - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...2-guitars-innovative-stuff-2.html#post2302635
> 
> ...



I see what your saying, but my I've played tons of year old or older guitars with OFR's that stay perfectly in tune. I feel like your statement is more than slightly exaggerative.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 20, 2011)

10-32 Guitars said:


> perhaps we could get a mod to merge the threads?





I didn't realize there were too. 

Welcome to the forum man. I love Ibanez hardware so it's great to see a builder use it.


----------



## Miek (Jan 20, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I didn't relise their were too.
> 
> Welcome to the forum man. I love Ibanez hardware so it's great to see a builder use it.



 Ibanez made me a believer in the magic of double locking trems.


----------



## TEN32 Guitars (Jan 20, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> I see what your saying, but my I've played tons of year old or older guitars with OFR's that stay perfectly in tune. I feel like your statement is more than slightly exaggerative.



I suppose it depends how they're used. I tend to abuse the shit out of mine, and more than a couple of my first FRs were probably the licensed variety and made with inferior materials. I've broken aluminum drumsticks on a vdrums kit on 3 separate occasions to give you an idea of how violent I tend to be on stage


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 20, 2011)

Fair enough then


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 20, 2011)

I love the guitars, and I love the chops.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jan 20, 2011)

10-32 Guitars said:


> I've broken aluminum drumsticks on a vdrums kit on 3 separate occasions to give you an idea of how violent I tend to be on stage



HOW THE HELL?!?!?!?!  Aluminum vs. Mesh and Rubber?


----------



## TEN32 Guitars (Jan 20, 2011)

BigPhi84 said:


> HOW THE HELL?!?!?!?!  Aluminum vs. Mesh and Rubber?


Mostly due to exceptionally poor drumming skills. They keep telling me to play with my wrists...its just not as much fun as the full range power hammer stroke 


Let me ask you guys a question....Im considering testing this new Edge Zero II trem (replaceable knife edges!) to see how it compares to the ZR. I doubt anyone has their hands on this latest version yet, but does anyone own an axe with the original Edge Zero in it? Thoughts on it?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 20, 2011)

10-32 Guitars said:


> Mostly due to exceptionally poor drumming skills. They keep telling me to play with my wrists...its just not as much fun as the full range power hammer stroke
> 
> 
> Let me ask you guys a question....Im considering testing this new Edge Zero II trem (replaceable knife edges!) to see how it compares to the ZR. I doubt anyone has their hands on this latest version yet, but does anyone own an axe with the original Edge Zero in it? Thoughts on it?



The older Edge designs had removable knife edge plates as well, it's just REALLY hard to find the replacements anywhere. I've only seen Rich Harris get them in stock a few times over the course of the last ten years or so. I guess you could get custom ones made, but that'd be pretty pricey to do in a small batch with some high quality steel. 

I like the Edge Zero, maybe not as much as the Lo-Pro Edge, but it's still a solid unit. The movement feels like half way between the Lo-Pro Edge and Edge Pro, so it's slightly on the stiffer side most of the time. Imagine a ZR but without that "bouncy" ball bearing feel and with that slight "angular" feel knife edge systems are known for.


----------



## TEN32 Guitars (Jan 20, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The older Edge designs had removable knife edge plates as well, it's just REALLY hard to find the replacements anywhere. I've only seen Rich Harris get them in stock a few times over the course of the last ten years or so. I guess you could get custom ones made, but that'd be pretty pricey to do in a small batch with some high quality steel.
> 
> I like the Edge Zero, maybe not as much as the Lo-Pro Edge, but it's still a solid unit. The movement feels like half way between the Lo-Pro Edge and Edge Pro, so it's slightly on the stiffer side most of the time. Imagine a ZR but without that "bouncy" ball bearing feel and with that slight "angular" feel knife edge systems are known for.



I figured they were hard to come by...those new locking nuts that dont require the retaining bar are as well, but I did snag one on ebay for a ridiculous $25 yesterday. Rich might get 2 of em a year, & he wants like $60 bones if I remember right.

If I try out the Edge Zero I may try to reproduce the knife edges with my CNC. Wonder what kind of market there is for them...

Thx for the feedback on the trem. They seem to be easier to find and cheaper than the ZR, at least for now.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 20, 2011)

10-32 Guitars said:


> I figured they were hard to come by...those new locking nuts that dont require the retaining bar are as well, but I did snag one on ebay for a ridiculous $25 yesterday. Rich might get 2 of em a year, & he wants like $60 bones if I remember right.
> 
> If I try out the Edge Zero I may try to reproduce the knife edges with my CNC. Wonder what kind of market there is for them...
> 
> Thx for the feedback on the trem. They seem to be easier to find and cheaper than the ZR, at least for now.



If you're willing to make inserts for the Ibanez/Gotoh trems, you may find a decent market for them over on Jemsite. I know a few guys who would love to breath some life into their old, beaten, abused trems, myself included.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 20, 2011)

adrock said:


> this. i wasn't too impressed honestly...




i'm impressed


----------



## TEN32 Guitars (Jan 20, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If you're willing to make inserts for the Ibanez/Gotoh trems, you may find a decent market for them over on Jemsite. I know a few guys who would love to breath some life into their old, beaten, abused trems, myself included.



The only part that might be tough to reproduce is the angle of the knife edge. Drill point endmills are only available in a few angles, but Im sure one of them is close. 

http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRx5s166orjO9ZODfUNFqstYjHny5NYeRtxBlfb7di56iiNpepG&t=1

That shot looks around 60 degrees to me. Im sure the perimeter shape and thickness is different on all of them too. Got any old ones laying around?


----------



## Jontain (Jan 23, 2011)

Some really great ideas from this guy!


----------



## noizfx (Jan 23, 2011)

Even though I'm not a fan of the body shapes, but I really like the ideas! Especially the thumb groove and the side inlays. 

Actually I've also had the side inlay idea for a while... except that I don't make guitars  I have really bad eye sight so I usually wear contact lenses, but when I don't I sometimes take off my glasses to play otherwise they would fly out when I head bang too much, and I couldn't see the side markers!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 24, 2011)

I like that they have ZRs, that is awesome.


----------



## MrGignac (Jan 24, 2011)

great to see some new ideas floating around. i really like that destroyer/iceman style body


----------



## Cancer (Jan 24, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> I sent the dude an email but haven't heard back from him yet, sure he's still busy from the NAMM stuff.  Curious about his pricing for sure, his stuff looks nice but sadly he didn't plug it in at all during the video.




I sent him email:
Specs? sure, what would be your ballpark price for a seven string CG6 (cg7????) with a 27" scale and solid satin finish?
- Show quoted text -

His reply:
Hi Tony,

Solid satin paint, correct? 

The trem & pickups will be the determining factors, assuming you want fairly standard parts and lumber (single piece body, 5 piece neck). With a ZR, or comparably priced trem and around $150 worth of pickups, youre looking at around $2100. The biggest mark up there is on paint, because I dont have my own setup for that particular part of the process. Im at the mercy of the painters prices. 

I'm going to do some experimentation using printed vinyl that may bring the price of custom graphics way down, and of course figure out a paint booth at some point. I'm a bit limited on space.

Chaz


A bit pricey for a bolton, BUT, I love his futuristic shapes, and appreciate that he is looking forward in terms of design. I wonder if he would be up to doing a run of similiarly spec'd guitars, that might bring the price down.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 24, 2011)

pricey? For a custom guitar? That sounds very fair to me


----------



## Semi-pro (Jan 24, 2011)

That guitar is AWESOME.

</Kevin voice>


----------



## TEN32 Guitars (Jan 24, 2011)

Future plans include some "standard in stock" type stuff, not sure a 27" scale falls into that though 

I'm still dorkin' around with cool new ideas, like a new neck pocket I'm stoked to test out. If I was really hurtin' for cash I'd probably get started on some in stock-type stuff like I mentioned, but I think I still have a half dozen ideas that would set my stuff even farther apart. 

Also have some new thoughts on side markers and fretting processes that I'm pretty sure noone has ever tried before. I've found personally that the "in neck" side markers throw me off a bit because Im just so used to looking for the dot on the edge of the board. I figured I'd need to cover the people who still prefer side dots either in lieu of or in addition to the in neck variety, but I'm doing it in a completely wacky way of course. The next neck I cut will be a bastardized experimental monster, keep an eye on FB for pics - Welcome to Facebook


----------



## noizfx (Jan 24, 2011)

10-32 Guitars said:


> Also have some new thoughts on side markers and fretting processes that I'm pretty sure noone has ever tried before. I've found personally that the "in neck" side markers throw me off a bit because Im just so used to looking for the dot on the edge of the board. I figured I'd need to cover the people who still prefer side dots either in lieu of or in addition to the in neck variety, but I'm doing it in a completely wacky way of course. The next neck I cut will be a bastardized experimental monster, keep an eye on FB for pics - Welcome to Facebook



I've been really interested in the "in neck" side markers that you have mentioned, actually I've had the same idea myself except that I don't build any guitars  Although I haven't tried it personally though... so it might throw some people off eh? I think we need ways to make side markers really visible (without using LEDs!).


----------



## TEN32 Guitars (Jan 24, 2011)

noizfx said:


> I've been really interested in the "in neck" side markers that you have mentioned, actually I've had the same idea myself except that I don't build any guitars  Although I haven't tried it personally though... so it might throw some people off eh? I think we need ways to make side markers really visible (without using LEDs!).



Its really only after the neck meets the body because they get "chopped off" by the body pocket and you lose visibility. I can make them as fat as you want, and a little longer too. Eventually you run into the truss rod cavity, but I think theres room for at least another 0.2" or so. I could also use some really bright lumber, like paduak or bloodwood. I may try a new shape as well just for demonstration purposes on this experimental neck.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 24, 2011)

The zr is a great trem in design, but they are complete garbage in reality. Ibanez cheaped out and they are made from shit metal. If you search it,many people have had the metal crack in the saddles and the trem arm socket is plastic and breaks after a little bit of usage.

I would really steer clear of it. I loved mine when it worked, but when it broke and i searched, it seemed alot of people had the same problems.

You dont get shit like that with a floyd. And i dont buy the comment at all on needing a new floyd every 6 months. Floyds are made with about the best metal of any trem.


----------



## TEN32 Guitars (Jan 24, 2011)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> The zr is a great trem in design, but they are complete garbage in reality. Ibanez cheaped out and they are made from shit metal. If you search it,many people have had the metal crack in the saddles and the trem arm socket is plastic and breaks after a little bit of usage.
> 
> I would really steer clear of it. I loved mine when it worked, but when it broke and i searched, it seemed alot of people had the same problems.
> 
> You dont get shit like that with a floyd. And i dont buy the comment at all on needing a new floyd every 6 months. Floyds are made with about the best metal of any trem.



They fixed the bar holder. I had stainless ones made myself because I did break the shitty first version. Never heard of a cracked saddle, & in my experience floyds just dont last if youre hammering on em 3 nights a week. Your mileage may vary I suppose. If Ibanez were paying me to use ZRs I might lie about my experience with Floyd's but since theyre not, I cant really think of a reason to lie about floyds failing me


----------



## Asrial (Jan 25, 2011)

I just got 3 questions:


Do you make sevens/eights out of your standard body shapes?
Do you modify the body shapes to match the customers need?
Care for a hipshot bridge instead?


----------



## edsped (Jan 25, 2011)

10-32 Guitars said:


> They fixed the bar holder. I had stainless ones made myself because I did break the shitty first version. Never heard of a cracked saddle, & in my experience floyds just dont last if youre hammering on em 3 nights a week. Your mileage may vary I suppose. If Ibanez were paying me to use ZRs I might lie about my experience with Floyd's but since theyre not, I cant really think of a reason to lie about floyds failing me


Yeah. Plus I greatly prefer the ball bearing pivot joints to knife edges. I just wish the spring apparatus were more conventional so I could slap a Tremol-No on it, then it'd be perfect.

But "complete garbage in reality"?

I don't think so, Tim.


----------



## TEN32 Guitars (Jan 25, 2011)

Asrial said:


> I just got 3 questions:
> 
> 
> Do you make sevens/eights out of your standard body shapes?
> ...



7s and 8s in the works for 2011. Body mods are no problem, within reason. Usually not an issue. Ive never installed a hipshot, so there will be additional time, potentially additional cost depending on the complexity of the cavity. Sometimes you have to get your hands on a guitar built for a certain bridge in order to reproduce the cavity, but I'm sure hipshot will provide specs.


----------



## Razzy (Jan 25, 2011)

10-32 Guitars said:


> 7s and 8s in the works for 2011. Body mods are no problem, within reason. Usually not an issue. Ive never installed a hipshot, so there will be additional time, potentially additional cost depending on the complexity of the cavity. Sometimes you have to get your hands on a guitar built for a certain bridge in order to reproduce the cavity, but I'm sure hipshot will provide specs.



Hipshots are just hardtail bridges, so it wouldn't be any different than any other fixed bridge.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 25, 2011)

Razzy said:


> Hipshots are just hardtail bridges, so it wouldn't be any different than any other fixed bridge.



They have tremolo hipshots too.


----------



## TEN32 Guitars (Jan 25, 2011)

edsped said:


> Yeah. Plus I greatly prefer the ball bearing pivot joints to knife edges. I just wish the spring apparatus were more conventional so I could slap a Tremol-No on it, then it'd be perfect.
> 
> But "complete garbage in reality"?
> 
> I don't think so, Tim.



Absolutely. Knife edges, while revolutionary when the FR was invented, are just bound to dull eventually and your return to zero and tuning will be affected. 

Im new to the tremol-no, what are the benefits of that unit? Obviously tuning stability, but blocking a trem offers that. Im assuming there are additional benefits.


----------



## Miek (Jan 25, 2011)

It's pretty much a three mode trem block (in design, it's probably closer to a trem setter, to be honest, but it doesn't work that way) that lets you set it to full floating, dive only, or all locked down. It's a magical little number that makes my life easier, I tell you what.


----------



## Razzy (Jan 25, 2011)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> They have tremolo hipshots too.


 
Yeah, but 9 times out of 10 when someone on this forum says they want a hipshot, that's not what they're talking about.


----------



## TEN32 Guitars (Jan 26, 2011)

Miek said:


> It's pretty much a three mode trem block (in design, it's probably closer to a trem setter, to be honest, but it doesn't work that way) that lets you set it to full floating, dive only, or all locked down. It's a magical little number that makes my life easier, I tell you what.


 
So what situations do you use the different settings for? Im assuming mostly studio stuff where you want maximum stability for certain parts, and dive or full floating ability for others? Is it feasible to use in live situations?


----------



## Miek (Jan 26, 2011)

10-32 Guitars said:


> So what situations do you use the different settings for? Im assuming mostly studio stuff where you want maximum stability for certain parts, and dive or full floating ability for others? Is it feasible to use in live situations?



I think it'd only be of any real use on-stage if you either don't have a locking nut and want to tune a string or two down, or you can remove the clamps on the nut very quickly.


----------



## Ironbird (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Chaz, I saw the video and I was impressed with your very objective approach to guitar building. I immediately shared it on my Facebook! All the best!


----------



## Asrial (Jan 26, 2011)

Razzy said:


> Yeah, but 9 times out of 10 when someone on this forum says they want a hipshot, that's not what they're talking about.


Spot on.
When I define a bridge as a "hipshot", i pretty much refer to any hardtail equal or similar to this.


----------



## edsped (Jan 26, 2011)

10-32 Guitars said:


> So what situations do you use the different settings for? Im assuming mostly studio stuff where you want maximum stability for certain parts, and dive or full floating ability for others? Is it feasible to use in live situations?


Personally I would put it in dive only mode to go into drop A or drop D (the lower fine tuners on the ZRs have plenty of range for those). I know you can set it up to do that with the ZPS in but I take mine out because I don't like how stiff it makes the bar feel.

And then fixed mode would let me do double and triple stop bends without worry. That's one of the things I really miss about hardtails. And it'd also be cool to be able to just unlock the nut really fast (which would be even more convenient with one of those allen wrench routes in the back of the body!) and tune to D standard or whatever, if even for just playing along to a CD.

You switch between different modes using little thumbwheels, so if you just carve a slot in the trem cover or leave the cover off completely you can switch almost instantly.


----------



## TEN32 Guitars (Jan 26, 2011)

Miek said:


> I think it'd only be of any real use on-stage if you either don't have a locking nut and want to tune a string or two down, or you can remove the clamps on the nut very quickly.


 
So mostly for keeping the other 5/6 strings from losing their tuning when one string is adjusted, as would happen using a floating trem without some kind of blocking/setting mechanism. I havent really tested how my block screw works in that context...I will though.


----------



## Razzy (Jan 26, 2011)

10-32 Guitars said:


> So mostly for keeping the other 5/6 strings from losing their tuning when one string is adjusted, as would happen using a floating trem without some kind of blocking/setting mechanism. I havent really tested how my block screw works in that context...I will though.



If you were to raise your block screw, and tighten the thumbwheel, then it would be perfectly stable for changing tunings.

The SynchroniZR on my SV5470 has a similar design.

I can take pics of the cavity for you if you want. It's pretty cool.


----------



## Varcolac (Jan 26, 2011)

Lot of interesting ideas here. Magnetic backplates would solve a lot of my difficulties; I had to spend a few minutes between songs fiddling with tiny screws to change out a 9v battery on my bass's preamp one time. Horrifically embarrassing. 

The trem bar cavity is a stroke of genius. The amount of times I've left that fucker in the case... I approve of your work, good sir, and look forward to your future builds!


----------



## BangandBreach (Jan 26, 2011)

noizfx said:


> I've been really interested in the "in neck" side markers that you have mentioned, actually I've had the same idea myself except that I don't build any guitars  Although I haven't tried it personally though... so it might throw some people off eh? I think we need ways to make side markers really visible (without using LEDs!).



How about tritium inserts?


----------



## TEN32 Guitars (Jan 26, 2011)

BangandBreach said:


> How about tritium inserts?


 
I like the idea...dont see any sheet stock or anything I could cut after a quick google shopping search. Anyone know if thats obtainable? It would have to be a solid .5" thick sheet to pull it off.


----------



## johnythehero (Jan 26, 2011)

10-32 Guitars said:


> I like the idea...dont see any sheet stock or anything I could cut after a quick google shopping search. Anyone know if thats obtainable? It would have to be a solid .5" thick sheet to pull it off.


 I think it was a joke because if thats the tritium I think he's talking about its a very very very rare isotope or whatever of helium like there less then a gram of it on earth lol.


----------



## Miek (Jan 26, 2011)

johnythehero said:


> I think it was a joke because if thats the tritium I think he's talking about its a very very very rare isotope or whatever of helium like there less then a gram of it on earth lol.



Naturally occurring, it is very rare, however, it's relatively easy to manufacture, and is used in watches and gunsights quite frequently.


----------



## Ironbird (Jan 27, 2011)

I think I have tritium in my Luminox watch...


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 27, 2011)

The only trouble I see with those magnetic plates is that this kind of stuff usually isn't magnetic forever. The idea is neat, but falling plates 10 years from now will likely be an issue.


----------



## epsylon (Jan 27, 2011)

Unless HEAVILY used there's no reason the magnet shouldn't last for dozen*s* of years . We're not talking about your fridge magnet here. At worst you can still drill holes and add screws.


----------



## TEN32 Guitars (Jan 27, 2011)

epsylon said:


> Unless HEAVILY used there's no reason the magnet shouldn't last for dozen*s* of years . We're not talking about your fridge magnet here. At worst you can still drill holes and add screws.



I use Neodymium magnets...which I believe are the strongest, longest lasting out there. If you buy an axe from me and the magnets fail, I'll build you a new cover, promise


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 27, 2011)

Expect me to be a customer when I have the cash, all of the guitars you've posted on facebook, as well as the designs on your page, look extremely awesome, especially the Shark.

For some reason, when I saw the finish on the Shark, I thought of this:







Which gave me the awesome idea of a Portal themed guitar!  Would you be able to do Companion Cube inlays with a cake on the 12th fret?


----------



## TEN32 Guitars (Jan 27, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Expect me to be a customer when I have the cash, all of the guitars you've posted on facebook, as well as the designs on your page, look extremely awesome, especially the Shark.
> 
> For some reason, when I saw the finish on the Shark, I thought of this:
> 
> ...



Look forward to hearing from you...Honestly dude, I could totally do that, although we'd have to go with the simpler ones 

That paintjob was inspired by something similar though. My cousin was in the Airforce and used to send me the stickers they put on bombs like this one -






I always though the colors and the flat paint scheme would look badass on a guitar...I was right 

1.1D is "Mass Detonation" which means it blows up any other explosives around it when it goes off. See the lame guitar player metaphor in there? haha


----------



## synrgy (Jan 27, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Would you be able to do Companion Cube inlays with a cake on the 12th fret?



YOU, Sir, just earned yourself some pos rep.


----------



## Razzy (Jan 27, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> Expect me to be a customer when I have the cash, all of the guitars you've posted on facebook, as well as the designs on your page, look extremely awesome, especially the Shark.
> 
> For some reason, when I saw the finish on the Shark, I thought of this:
> 
> ...



I'm afraid my bassist has beaten you to that idea with the custom he's commissioning, haha.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 28, 2011)

10-32 Guitars said:


> I use Neodymium magnets...which I believe are the strongest, longest lasting out there. If you buy an axe from me and the magnets fail, I'll build you a new cover, promise



That's good to know.  
I actually dig your ML beveled design. Maybe one day, when I'm done paying my current orders.


----------



## TEN32 Guitars (Jan 28, 2011)

Andromalia said:


> That's good to know.
> I actually dig your ML beveled design. Maybe one day, when I'm done paying my current orders.



I didnt even get the paint job on that one polished before NAMM, so I kindof tried to keep it back in the corner of the display, but its getting polished this weekend and I'll have some quality pics up soon. I cant wait to get one built for myself


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jan 28, 2011)

10-32 Guitars said:


> I use Neodymium magnets...which I believe are the strongest, longest lasting out there. If you buy an axe from me and the magnets fail, I'll build you a new cover, promise









As for the guitars, the ideas are awesome. To have a cavity built for my x2 wireless transmitter would be the bee's knees.


----------



## TEN32 Guitars (Jan 28, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> As for the guitars, the ideas are awesome. To have a cavity built for my x2 wireless transmitter would be the bee's knees.



Ive got a potential wireless deal in the works with a company called Brace Audio. For those of you you havent heard of them and are looking for what seems to be the highest value wireless unit available in my estimation, check it out at Products - Brace Audio

Cant divulge details right now, but I'm freakin' stoked about this.

Oh and BTW, I checked out the X2 transmitter at NAMM, it would be cake to put one in an axe. Might even be small enough to fit in the smaller bodies.


----------



## TEN32 Guitars (Oct 14, 2014)

*mod edit: please pm user Alex for a commercial account if you would like to promote your guitars here and limit all promotional posts to the Dealers section*


----------

